# Other Rear Bed Slide Campers



## kingfishracin (Nov 11, 2006)

Who else makes a rear bed slide besides Outback? I definitely want an Outback 21rs but I would like to compare to some other manufactures.


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

kingfishracin said:


> Who else makes a rear bed slide besides Outback? I definitely want an Outback 21rs but I would like to compare to some other manufactures.


When we were looking, we saw a Rockwood Roo 21rs. It is a little bit different, but we liked the outback better. I think Max Lite also makes one but it is more like a 23'. Good luck in looking!


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

You can do all the looking you want but... you will always return to Outback!









Happy Hunting (campers that is!)
MaeJae


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Surveyor and Max-lite are two that come to mind.

My DW and I toured a Surveyor before we bought the Outback. Nice unit, but a fair amount more than the Outback.

Dan


----------



## Silvrsled (Jul 24, 2008)

Freedom Lite 185qb
Shamrock 21rs
KZ 210ks
Rockwood Roo 21rs

These are some of the trailers we were just looking at but decided on the outback over all of them. The KZ was definitely a contender but we couldn't find one close to us to go look at.


----------



## dunn4 (Feb 16, 2008)

We looked at all the previous listed except for the Surveyor model. We picked the Outback for a few reasons - quality of the dealer we made the purchase from, quality of the workmanship in the Outback camper, and this forum. Good luck!


----------



## kycamper (Jun 1, 2008)

we looked at the roo, the passport and the aerolite. all have the same floorplan as the 21 RS. Just not the combination of price and quality


----------



## fourwalls (Sep 21, 2007)

Aruba by starcraft is a very similar model to the 21rs. My daughter and her Husband have one of these and it is a nice little camper.


----------



## the eubies (Sep 7, 2006)

Malibu 2110 by Skyline. Same floor plan as 21rs.


----------



## campingengineer (May 16, 2008)

We have an '07 Keystone Passport 200QS and love it.

Very similar to the 21RS but the front storage is truly outside - I liked this better than the way the '07 21RS storage was and the 21RS Outbacks that were available near me didn't have the outside stove or outside speaker options.









Also, I got a really good deal from CW and liked the fact that the Passport was made by Keystone.

Be careful of the Roo - I understand the axle weight on those is really light (or was when I was shopping) so you couldn't load it up with a bunch of stuff like you can with the Keystone TTs.

Colleen


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

We saw some Rockwood Roos at an RV show a couple of years ago when my brother was looking for a small TT. I was looking at the front of a couple of them and noticed that the fiberglass would give quite a bit along the seams on both sides when pressed with my finger. So much so that the silicone no longer sealed and left a gaping hole. It was like there was no frame or support along the extreme edges of the front panels. I don't know if they have changed that on current models but I would never buy one if they are still like that. It is just a leak waiting to happen.

We also looked at the Surveyors and liked them. My brother was going to buy one but couldn't get a good enough price for his trade (a Funfinder..never ever buy one of those!) so he ended up buying a Starstream and absolutely loves it. There were Passports there too but we found the Surveyors seemed a bit better made.


----------



## mikenkristipa (May 11, 2008)

Our first TT that got us hooked on the rear slide was a Coachman Captiva. I don't know if they still make it or not. We looked at KZ Spree, and the Rockwood's but always came back to the Outback. The difference between the Coachman and the Outback is quality. Coachman specializes in Motor Homes and dables in TT's, where Keystone is a TT manufacturer first.

Good Luck

Mike


----------



## davel1957 (Mar 25, 2008)

3LEES said:


> Surveyor and Max-lite are two that come to mind.
> 
> My DW and I toured a Surveyor before we bought the Outback. Nice unit, but a fair amount more than the Outback.
> 
> Dan


We camped next to a surveyor over labor day. Really nice looking rig....


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Aerolite used to claim an 80" bed length in the slide. I never found one to measure though....


----------

